# Can you inject your test subject with cjc-1295 with Dac IM?



## Dyers Eve (Sep 9, 2012)

I realize the preferred method is sub q, but when I injected my test subject with cjc-1925 with DAC sub q yesterday he had a decent sized lump there this morning. Slight pain to touch, but nothing out of the ordinary. It just looks like he is holding a lot of water around the injection spot. 
Have used HCG in the past in the same spot with no swelling ever.
Ive read this is not uncommon with this peptide.
My question is, is it OK to administer this IM? Does it decrease the effect at all?


----------

